# Pervasive SQL, linux et unix



## Carnea (10 Mai 2004)

Hello !

Désolé de venir encombrer le forum avec une question de béotien. Notre boîte va peut-être acheter un logiciel qui nécessite une base de donnée Pervasive SQL; ça tourne sous Linux ou Windows. Si je pouvais éviter Windows...

Le vendeur du logiciel indique qu'il faut Suse qui, si j'ai bien compris, n'est plus supporté pour PowerPC. Par contre, sur le site de Pervasive, les exigences pour linux ont l'air moins stirctes :

Pervasive.SQL V8 for Linux supports any Linux deployment with the following characteristics:
Kernel version 2.4 or higher
Glibc 2.2 or higher
PAM libraries (if PAM is selected for security)

Selon vous autres connaisseurs, est-ce que ça pourrait tourner sur une distrubution de linux pour PowerPC ?

Et maintenant, la question qui tue. Un logiciel Linux pourrait-il tourner directement sur l'Unix de Mac OSX ?

Merci

Thierry


----------



## Gallenza (10 Mai 2004)

En fait tu es confronté aux multiples problèmes du logiciel propriétaire...En effet un logiciel qui marche sous Linux marche aussi bien sous X86 que sous PowerPC, y'a qu'à compiler les sources...mais ton fournisseur de logiciel proprio te fournit un binaire, et s'il n'assure pas le support pour une plateforme on l'a dans le fion...
Sinon un logiciel (en mode texte je parle) qui compile sous Linux compile à 99% sous OS X, Darwin c'est du bon Posix bien de chez nous!


----------

